# empty house cornwall june 2012



## muppet (Jun 10, 2012)

i came across this place by chance . i spotted the skip outside and thought i was to late but no
not a bad old mooch some nice bits n bobs left the smell wasnt that great though
anyways on with the pics






























like the way they painted around everything


















































thanks for looking


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did they have fly fishing by J R Hartley???? Nice find muppet


----------



## glass (Jun 10, 2012)

Does the dog come with the house or with you 

Sure it be a nice house once done up, but do not think I would like to live there.

Brave of you to go in.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Not the place to live if you suffer from arachnophobia.


----------



## muppet (Jun 11, 2012)

glass said:


> Does the dog come with the house or with you
> 
> Sure it be a nice house once done up, but do not think I would like to live there.
> 
> Brave of you to go in.



sorry the dogs with me as for house i think its finished


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lovely photos!
The dog made me jump when I saw it in the photo! Haha! It's early.....


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Brillant Find Muppet and Brillant photos i love the iron and how they painted over the things they had up there look's a bit like frank spencers been doing some work there. lol Thanks mate


----------



## cornishclive (Jun 11, 2012)

What a find! Well done!


----------



## scribble (Jun 11, 2012)

Fascinating design.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, i love this house sod to doing it up i d live in it as is , very nice find and thanks for posting .


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great find with loads of treasures,the round ceiling light is ace! thanks for sharing.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow - great find with lots of nice bits and bobs left behind!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 13, 2012)

this place is up for sale isnt it ???


----------



## skeletonbob (Jun 13, 2012)

Sad when you think it was once someone's pride and joy - nice pics, thanks for being brave!


----------



## muppet (Jun 13, 2012)

114 072 22 said:


> this place is up for sale isnt it ???


up for auction next month with a guide price of 80k


----------



## rachella (Jun 14, 2012)

what a interesting house to stumble upon, great find & photos loved lookin thru them


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, that is worth a mooch! Excellent find sir! Loving the details like the books: makes you wonder why some things get left, and others taken? Thanks for sharing


----------



## muppet (Jun 14, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, that is worth a mooch! Excellent find sir! Loving the details like the books: makes you wonder why some things get left, and others taken? Thanks for sharing



i think what evers left is going in the skip looking at whats already in the skip . someones life going to the dump thats life i supose


----------



## nelly (Jun 15, 2012)

Cracking place, I can't believe that they actually painted around the picture and mirror!!!!


----------



## Rachael Putt (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow. This place is incredible. I'd love to shoot here! I see you're from Redruth, is it close by? I love your shots, well done.


----------



## T Bubb (Aug 5, 2012)

fascinating! all those bottles of alcohol! and those books, some great finds there. not a bad auction price either!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 5, 2012)

I rather like that


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this posting before! Nice stuff, well done!


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 6, 2012)

im sure idrove by there last year
charming little place 
shame to see it go


----------



## sonnet (Aug 6, 2012)

Great stuff! I have been feeling rather down lately and your photos really lifted my mind so a MASSIVE thank you from me ...


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice find! there's a huge abandoned house near me I need to investigate further


----------



## Ratters (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks nice, but also looks full of damp, I know ive seen it on my travels too


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 8, 2012)

When I see houses like that I walways try to date them, not for any reason other than it's fun.

The architecture and fittings are all over the place, a real mix and I like that. It confuses the hell out of me and makes you realise these places were lived in for a long period.
So much goes into them.

Did anyone else notice the sattelite dish on the outside?
It seemed at odds with the rest of it.


----------



## muppet (Sep 8, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the sattelite dish on the outside?
It seemed at odds with the rest of it.[/QUOTE]

looking around the house it seems he was in to gadgets he was also into photography he even had a dark room


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 13, 2012)

The second shot,minus skip and car would be a great statement upon nature reclaiming itself over us little naked apes in such a short space of time.
Cool shots,I like your use of depth of field and equally surreal use of wide angle.
Great find would love to stumble upon this one myself,looks like a house I used pass down .... .... .


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 13, 2012)

great location, what a curious looking house! thanks for sharing.


----------

